
News Publishers Join Fight Against Apple over App Store Terms - pseudolus
https://www.wsj.com/articles/news-publishers-join-fight-against-apple-over-app-store-terms-11597949300
======
saithir
"Continue reading your article with a WSJ membership"

How ironic.

